# So...Are We There Yet? (LA Kids)



## Jayimess (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm here.  I'm wrting from USC's Doheny library.

Who else is loving this city of angels?

My classmates are nice...the ones I've met so far.

USC is beautiful, and the whole "In the middle of an urban war zone" thing isn't so true.

Yay.

Anyone else here yet?


----------



## mkoerbel (Aug 19, 2007)

I made it out here this weekend (late, I know).  Staying temporarily in the Marina Del Ray area with some buddies ....


----------



## aaandcut (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Jaymimess and mkoerbel,

I am writing form Leavey, got here lat Friday night...there is no one from Cinema around! found a place at Portland....
I wonder if there is a way of meeting b4 Friday?


see you all soon!


----------



## MattyMac23 (Aug 21, 2007)

aaandcut, I think a bunch of us are going to meet up Wednesday night (8/22) for this DVD screening they're doing at the Norris theatre. 7pm. Hope to see you there!


----------



## aaandcut (Aug 21, 2007)

you saved my day man!


----------

